

Linux kernel 3.10 is going to be the next longterm release - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.kroah.com/log/blog/2013/08/04/longterm-kernel-3-dot-10/

======
pandemicsyn
For those wondering whats in 3.10 -
[http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.10](http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.10)

------
sciurus
I wonder if this means RHEL7 will use 3.10.

~~~
snori74
Greg's original post on the topic said " the enterprise distros are off doing
their thing with their multi-year upgrade cycles, there's no real need from
the distros for a new longterm kernel release." This, on the other hand, is
aimed squarly at the CE "consumer electronics" area - see:
[http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/consum...](http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/consumer-
electronics/ltsi-overview).

To me the interesting thing is the juxtaposition of "Long Term Stable" with
"expected to be stable in quality for the typical life-time of a product,
i.e., 2-3 years."

~~~
sturadnidge
I'm guessing he means phones and laptops rather than TVs, game consoles etc...
at least I hope he does!

